# Jigsaw puzzle for Deckies!!



## Peter Cheseldine (Sep 4, 2008)

Attached are some thumbnails taken aboard Stolt Tiger( I think 1977) in Lisbon. A bit of a jigsaw for the deck department but everyday work for engineers. Also a photo of our patented threequarter shell bearing!!


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

I take it that any resemblance to a lawnmower engine would disappear if the scale could be seen?


----------



## Peter Cheseldine (Sep 4, 2008)

Doxford LBDT68. ( 680mm bore)


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Peter Cheseldine said:


> Attached are some thumbnails taken aboard Stolt Tiger( I think 1977) in Lisbon. A bit of a jigsaw for the deck department but everyday work for engineers. Also a photo of our patented threequarter shell bearing!!


Glad I was on deck in the fresh air, but you guys kept us moving- mostly! (*))

Taff


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Is it the Wireless Shack?

After Sparky went mad.


----------



## Kaiser Bill (Jun 28, 2006)

Briggs & Stratton ?? (*))


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

The Briggs & Stratton in my lawnmower has run for 12 seasons without any problem, if only the Doxford in the Regent Falcon was half as reliable.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I think it would fairly bugger the lawn for croquet. Not to mention the neighbours complaining of the weekend noise.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

I say Smithers, remove that big oily thing from the lawn before Lady Daphne comes to tiffin.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Engine Serang said:


> I say Smithers, remove that big oily thing from the lawn before Lady Daphne comes to tiffin.


Do as the chief asks please, Smithers. And tell the him that it's not to find its way back into my radio room when you return it.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

If there are any nuts and bolts left over after it's all back together again, you'd hope to find some paint on them. 

Otherwise, doh! (LOL)


----------

